# Masonic funeral attendance



## JMartinez (Nov 20, 2014)

Brethren, how can you get more members of your lodge to attend funerals of fallen brethren? Some brothers cant show up to lodge for medical reasons, and others think they've lost interest and don't go to their funerals...very disappointing and unacceptable! I'm 21 and I onto come from a Masonic family, my family thinks the world of masons now, unfortunately if I were to die tomorrow I know for a fact the only brothers that would attend would be the WM and an officer or two. How can I go about fixing this? (I'm not a hypocrite, I go to funerals unless there is something earth shattering going on)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 20, 2014)

I know that my lodge always has a good turn out for funerals. I don't know why some do not unless many are too fragile to make it or, sad to say, lack of interest. I do know that I want a a Masonic funeral when I go.


----------



## NY.Light (Nov 20, 2014)

As I am not mason, not sure how valid my opinion is.  But, if I become one in the future, (I.e., a lodge accepts my petition, etc.) when I die I don't think I would even want a Masonic funeral.  This aspect has always sat unwell with me since I've heard it of it.  When I die, I would like a funeral, but only held within the context of my Church.  I feel a masonic funeral is just too close to my religion for me to comfortable with it.  

Now on attending another's Masonic funeral. I would, but only if I knew the deceased, I.e. A brother in my lodge, or one I had contact with through other masonic functions and activities.  Showing up at a funeral of a deceased, unknown Mason... I don't know.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 21, 2014)

As I've seen here it's about a 50/50 split of those who want masonic funeral services. Some do, some don't for a variety of reasons.

I'm about the same way, if I knew the guy well enough that I would attend his funeral outside the fraternity, then I'll surely be there. If he's a stranger, it's just weird for me to attend I feel.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm just saying that I would attend the funeral of a brother that I didn't know personally simply to show respect to a deceased brother Mason.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 21, 2014)

Wanting to attend funerals, being able to find out about funerals in time to get to them, and having the work flexibility to attend funerals during the week are all different issues that have to be addressed.  If you're not retired there's an added layer of effort to arrange your career to have the flexibility to be able to go

I've attended funerals with so many in attendance we didn't fit in the building.  I've attended funerals with the 3 living brothers, the 1 dead brother we'd never and 1 astonished widow.  Wanting to go matters and the difference in attendance says much about that.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 21, 2014)

If you wish for attendance to increase, you need to ensure that all members of your lodge (and nearby lodges) are informed early. Everyone has family and career commitments. Keep in mind, that not all Masons want to have the beautiful rites performed when they pass. And, that the family of the deceased must consent to the lodge performing the rites.

In the information age, the lodge should always inform the membership electronically! You should have a facebook group (FREE), and also a twitter page (FREE), and an electronic newsgroup (FREE). The notice should appear in the local community newspaper, as early as possible.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 21, 2014)

cemab4y said:


> If you wish for attendance to increase, you need to ensure that all members of your lodge (and nearby lodges) are informed early. Everyone has family and career commitments. Keep in mind, that not all Masons want to have the beautiful rites performed when they pass. And, that the family of the deceased must consent to the lodge performing the rites.
> 
> In the information age, the lodge should always inform the membership electronically! You should have a facebook group (FREE), and also a twitter page (FREE), and an electronic newsgroup (FREE). The notice should appear in the local community newspaper, as early as possible.


Very good advise.


----------



## Companion Joe (Nov 22, 2014)

Not knowing the deceased Mason is no excuse not to attend funerals, and rearranging your schedule and commitments for a funeral shouldn't be any different than doing it for any other Masonic function. If you find out about it at the last minute and have a prior obligation, no, you can't be expected to drop everything and go. But if your lodge is doing a funeral and you can make it, you should attend. If your jurisdiction does mainly graveside services in the middle of the work day, that is a little different story, but here, most Masonic services are done at 7 p.m. during the visitation. Including travel time to and from the funeral home, a Masonic service takes about an hour of your time.

I do the chaplain part. We've done funerals for people I have sat in lodge with for 20 years, and we've done courtesy work for people we've never met. There is no different feel or effort for either. These men were Masons and deserve the last rites of a brother.

As for numbers, I've been involved in funerals that there were only 3-4 there and ones with dozens. While it looks impressive to have dozens of members come in to say goodbye to a lost member, I think the absolute best number is 11. When you have the WM, chaplain, and man holding the Bible at the casket, then four flanked on each side, it looks really crisp and balanced.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 22, 2014)

Companion Joe said:


> Not knowing the deceased Mason is no excuse not to attend funerals, and rearranging your schedule and commitments for a funeral shouldn't be any different than doing it for any other Masonic function. If you find out about it at the last minute and have a prior obligation, no, you can't be expected to drop everything and go. But if your lodge is doing a funeral and you can make it, you should attend. If your jurisdiction does mainly graveside services in the middle of the work day, that is a little different story, but here, most Masonic services are done at 7 p.m. during the visitation. Including travel time to and from the funeral home, a Masonic service takes about an hour of your time.
> 
> I do the chaplain part. We've done funerals for people I have sat in lodge with for 20 years, and we've done courtesy work for people we've never met. There is no different feel or effort for either. These men were Masons and deserve the last rites of a brother.
> 
> As for numbers, I've been involved in funerals that there were only 3-4 there and ones with dozens. While it looks impressive to have dozens of members come in to say goodbye to a lost member, I think the absolute best number is 11. When you have the WM, chaplain, and man holding the Bible at the casket, then four flanked on each side, it looks really crisp and balanced.


Very good, I very much agree with your comments.


----------



## MaineMason (Nov 22, 2014)

I have been an officer of my lodge for going on three years I guess now. Unless there is anything that prevents me from attending, I show up for Masonic Funerals and the church or secular funerals for Brothers. I've been to several as an officer, in full regalia.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 24, 2014)

I was Raised in a town with a National Cemetary, so my Mother Lodge got calls from lodges all over the state and region to perform Funerals. We usually had less than three days notice, and the funerals were during the day. Turnout varied depending on who was available.
I attended more than a dozen my first year as a Mason, yet only knew one of the men whose lives we celebrated.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 24, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> I'm just saying that I would attend the funeral of a brother that I didn't know personally simply to show respect to a deceased brother Mason.


If in a small town, I can see that. But in a metropolitan area where we have eight lodges, it would be difficult to attend multiple funerals of people not known.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 24, 2014)

We have 35 lodges in our district. Sadly, there's a lot of funerals.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 25, 2014)

Glen Cook said:


> If in a small town, I can see that. But in a metropolitan area where we have eight lodges, it would be difficult to attend multiple funerals of people not known.


I agree. But if a brother Mason that I know personally stated that he was going to a funeral for a brother I would offer to go with him if I was free.


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 26, 2014)

The funerals I've attended have mixed attendance and from what I see it often depends on the deceased's attendance and involvement.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 26, 2014)

KSigMason said:


> The funerals I've attended have mixed attendance and from what I see it often depends on the deceased's attendance and involvement.


Sounds reasonable. However, the brothers that have been unable to attend for years due to illness or infirmity should also be remembered.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 30, 2014)

MaineMason said:


> I have been an officer of my lodge for going on three years I guess now. Unless there is anything that prevents me from attending, I show up for Masonic Funerals and the church or secular funerals for Brothers. I've been to several as an officer, in full regalia.


In Utah, white aprons are worn. In England, we have no Masonic funeral ritual


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 1, 2014)

Glen Cook said:


> In Utah, white aprons are worn.


The same in Texas, unless the funeral is for a current GL officer or past GM. In that case, former & current GL officers wear their GL aprons.


----------

